# Horni Strand Sierksdorf vor dem aus



## hornhechteutin (20. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin ,
bin gestern vom Glauben abgefallen . Der Strand von Sierksdorf unterhalb vom Hansapark , "mein Hornisstrand" |rolleyes  steht 2007 voraussichtlich vor dem aus .Grund ist ein Ferienhausgebiet mit 500 Betten das der Hansa-Park laut den Medien plant und wohl 2007 in Angriff genommen werden soll. Was das bedeutet kann sich jeder an 4 Fingern ablesen . Der Parkplatz unten am Strand fällt wech und auch der Strand mit der Steilküste wird wohl ein Opfer dieser Anlage werden . Denn die 500 Leute wollen ja auch mal Baden im Sommer und da stören die Steine ja nur oder |kopfkrat  ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Horni Strand Sierksdorf vor dem aus*

Ich weiß schon, warum ich MeckPomm so mag. Die spinnen, die SHsteiner!


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Horni Strand Sierksdorf vor dem aus*

Ach Michaaaa. Mach Dir nicht ins Hemd! Es gibt doch noch einen Parkplatz am Windrad. Und wegen den Steinen kommen die Hornis nicht nach Sierksdorf..... Dat läuft da schon weiter #6#6#6!


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Horni Strand Sierksdorf vor dem aus*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Michaaaa. Mach Dir nicht ins Hemd! Es gibt doch noch einen Parkplatz am Windrad. Und wegen den Steinen kommen die Hornis nicht nach Sierksdorf..... Dat läuft da schon weiter #6#6#6!


Das sehe ich genau so.
Ins Wasser werden schon keine Ferienhäuser gebaut.


----------



## MefoProf (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Horni Strand Sierksdorf vor dem aus*

Denke auch den Hornhechten wirds ziemlich egal sein, die treiben sich ja auch in Kopenhagen rum und lassen sich von dem Trubel nicht stören. Aber natürlich wird das dein Revier nicht gerade attraktiver machen. Ist schon sehr bedauerlich, wenn ein Stück Natur irgendwelchen anderen Interessen geopfert wird.


----------



## Rainer 32 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Horni Strand Sierksdorf vor dem aus*

Da geht mir doch der Hut hoch! Da investiert ein Unternehmen mal im großen Stil im schwachen SH und sofort geht das Gemecker los. Die Zeiten in denen solche Projekte ohne zigfache Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfungen genehmigt werden sind auch und gerade in SH längst vorbei. Auch Beamte sollten sich mal überlegen, daß die Steuergelder mit denen sie bezahlt werden auch irgendwo erwirtschaftet werden müssen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Horni Strand Sierksdorf vor dem aus*

Moin Moin 
@Rainer 32
anscheinend kennste Dich hier in der Gegend nicht aus . Im Umkreis vom Hansapark sind jede Menge Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden und die sind nicht immer ausgebucht . Einen Kuchen kannste nicht beliebig vergrößern sonder nur umverteilen somit ist Dein Argument für die Katz in meine Augen .

@all
geht mir nicht drum das was gebaut wird sonder a.wie den ich befürchte bei der Anzahl an Betten und den vorhandenen Platz das wieder mehrstöckige Häuser hingeklatscht werden b. auch nicht darum das die Steine vom Strand verschwinden und c. das die Hornis verschwinden würden . Geht mir drum das wie in Sierksdorf schon an den Hochhäuser in Richtung Haffkrug das Angeln verboten ist und das ich befürchte das der Strand unterhalb der kleinen Steilküste verbreitet wird um Bademöglichkeiten für die 500 Gäste zu schaffen . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Horni Strand Sierksdorf vor dem aus*

Der Bebauungsplan sieht eine Ferienhausanlage in Abstand von 400 Metern zur Steilküste vor (das ist ungefähr eine Erweiterund des Ferienparks um 150-200 Meter). 
Die Natürlichkeit der vorhandenen Küstenstruktur darf nachhaltig nicht verändert werden. Es ist sicherzustellen, dass Auswirkungen welche den Lebensraum Steilküste im Bereich Sierksdorf nachhaltig schädigen könnten, zu vermeiden, bzw. auszuschliessen sind.
Die Auflagen für das Projekt sind schon nicht von schlechten Eltern. Und bis auf den Parklplatz, wird es dort zukünftig niocht viel anders aussehen......

Bleib locker Micha...wird schon #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Horni Strand Sierksdorf vor dem aus*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bebauungsplan sieht eine Ferienhausanlage in Abstand von 400 Metern zur Steilküste vor (das ist ungefähr eine Erweiterund des Ferienparks um 150-200 Meter).
> Die Natürlichkeit der vorhandenen Küstenstruktur darf nachhaltig nicht verändert werden. Es ist sicherzustellen, dass Auswirkungen welche den Lebensraum Steilküste im Bereich Sierksdorf nachhaltig schädigen könnten, zu vermeiden, bzw. auszuschliessen sind.
> Die Auflagen für das Projekt sind schon nicht von schlechten Eltern. Und bis auf den Parklplatz, wird es dort zukünftig niocht viel anders aussehen......
> 
> Bleib locker Micha...wird schon #h



So eine Aussagen erfreut ja Mama´s Liebling |supergri und läßt mich wieder ruhiger schlafen |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## wombat (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Horni Strand Sierksdorf vor dem aus*

Hi Micha,

keep cool! #h 
In 123Jahre ist die Steilküste soweit abgetragen, 
daß die Gebeuden auch weg sind:q 

G'day
Klaus


----------

